# Pressure rollers?????



## kocur228 (Feb 23, 2010)

Have any of you ever use one of the graco pressure rollers ,I'm wondering if it's worth getting one , are they any good?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

What kind of painting are you doing? Occupied residential, unoccupied residential, NC, apartments, commercial...


----------



## kocur228 (Feb 23, 2010)

Prob occupied most of the time , are they pretty messy?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Honestly i have never used one, I have considered them from time to time. 
Dragging a hose to paint walls in an occupied home does not appeal to me.


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

Would come in handy for larger walls perhaps commercial outsides where you couldn't spray do to traffic. (at least that's where I used one)....took a bit of getting used to but after that saved a boatload of time.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

I have always wondered if these work, however I do not like the quality of the proprietary covers. I have actually been thinking about getting one of those B&D paint sticks though for small jobs. The kind where you pump the paint into a clear tube. I actually used one a long time ago and they work fairly well.


----------



## PA Matt (May 27, 2010)

This is actually my first post, but I have been looking around on here for a while. I have the Graco version of this and I bought it for a monster ceiling in an occupied home. It worked very well actually. It does give you a few drips off the cover, but not too bad. It comes with a drip shield, but i took it off because it mainly just got in the way or held gobs of paint that would later fall off and make a bigger mess. Depending on what you're doing, they're great!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I may be doing some big commercial work soon, and am considering the pros of having one spray and the other backroll.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> I may be doing some big commercial work soon, and am considering the pros of having one spray and the other backroll.


cool


----------



## We do lines... (Apr 21, 2010)

We us them to paint bollards when it's to windy to spray or there cars close buy.

No problems. Really come in handy, and an easy switch over.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Bought it long time ago, use it once and probably wont again. Too lite so it doesn't provide enough pressure to lay paint down properly and it drip like crazy. I was trying to show-off to my employee but he finished 2 rooms with sheep skin while I'm struggling with the first room. It took me about 3 coats on a similar color paint. lol


----------

